# Perpendicular Supering or Nadiring



## JeronimoJC (Jul 21, 2016)

I just posted this in another thread. Hope it helps. http://http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?329110-Top-Bar-Hive-With-Sliding-Supers&p=1456362#post1456362

I was considering installing a queen excluder between the two boxes. This could help provide bee space, but I am not sure.


----------



## Bee14me (Jan 4, 2016)

From what I've read, the bars should all be facing the same, not to mention north to south with the the entrance facing the south. To go one further, supposedly a hive placed over a geographical stressor, as in an underground stream will, produce better...... I may have gone off the deep end for some of you here...... Lol


----------



## Nordak (Jun 17, 2016)

I may just try a small test hive one of these days, just to see. I think at the very least, the bees might just build ladder comb where the combs above intersect with bar points below, which would lead to less surface area for attachment. I'm hoping to eliminate the need to garrote between boxes, just curious if anyone has tried this method and what the results were. I don't think it would be detrimental in terms of bee health, but again, I'm no expert.

Thanks.


----------

